# Parks very first hot spot! Ick!!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Aww poor Parker. Seems to be a right of passage for goldens. I'm sure you will keep a close eye on it and if the Gold Bond doesn't work you will go to the vet. Oakly got his first ones on our Spring fishing trip last year and I didn't even notice until I got him home and cleaned up. They sure do seem to happen quickly. 

Hope Parker heals quickly. Enjoy your class.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I'm sorry.

I haven't dealt with hot spots YET, and I stress yet b/c I'm nervous I will someday.

I have dealt with allergies though, Shamus has already been having a tough time this spring and his front right paw has been paying the price. Lick, Lick, Lick until it's so raw he's limping... I thanked myself for getting vet insurance when I walked out of the office with a $140 bill this past saturday. 

I hope your boy's hot spot is cleared up soon, I think shaving it and putting gold bond on was wise.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Gold Bond is definitely the way to go. Since it obviously relieves the itching, I would use it often -- like apply it every hour for awhile. I think you'll be very relieved tomorrow.

I remember Daisy's first hot spot 4 years ago. One small spot on the side of her neck turned into 6 or 7 spots that traveled all the way up around her ear and onto the top of her head. I was trying many things but then hit on the gold bond. She was well on her way to healing the very next day. 

I use the powder alot during the summer. She hasn't had a hot spot since the first one 4 years ago. I swear by this stuff.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*call your vet*

You will want something like Genocin spray. It is a mixture of antibiotic and a steroid it works great and is not expensive. Calms the inflamation and prevents infection. One of those keep in stock drugs if your dog gets hot spots.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds like your doing all the right things and hopefully it will clear up. I like the idea of what Rastadog posted. Maybe get that so you have it in stock for the future. You never know when your going to need it. I have been lucky over the years, that none of my goldens ever had them; but my lab got them surprisingly but always on his front left paw. Gold Bond is just a wonder powder. Hope all continues to go well.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Jo Ellen.... I must tell you that you should go into business advertising for gold bond!! It's a miracle! This thing looks completely different in just one day. It already has a scab on the one side, and has gotten quite a bit smaller. I'm in shock that it has helped that much in just a day. We've been using it almost every hour or so and it looks great so far. 

I'm probably an evil mother for not going to the vet first, but I'm glad I tried your suggestion! Thanks!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope Park's feeling better soon. Thor got his first (and I'm praying, last) hot spot a few months back. It was a big one on his tail so we did go to the vet. ICK is the right word for it!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I am just so happy when I hear that someone tries the Gold Bond and has the same wonderful success that I've had. I'm glad for the owner and I'm glad for the dog. What a relief!! Think of all the money you can save not having to go to the vet! And it's fast, it works overnight if you catch the hot spot early enough.

I'm glad you tried it too !!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Who knows what hot spots "really" are? The term seems to be applied to just about any irritated skin place that the dog licks (at least by my pet insurance company when Brooks had an exclusion for hot spots/pyoderma)

The way people are describing hot spots here, it sort of sounds like that fast eating bacteria that people get sometimes and they have these huge sores that develop very quickly.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson had his first bout with hot spots last fall. We did the Gold Bond and basically stayed on him about chewing and licking himself. I think that's the important thing is just trying to keep them off of it, so it'll heal....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I would no more be without gold bond than i would be without sugar, flour, coffee and tea! It is a staple here. Heck, I get to itching after yard work and I use it on myself!

My vet told me yers ago to stop bringing KayCee and hunter in when they got their yearly hot spots. he told me to clip the fur so it wouldn't stick and keep the bacteraia in in the wound, and scrub with peroxide. Put on the cone if needed and if it wasn't doing better in a couple of days or got much worse, then bring them in. It was later i leared about the gold bond. so I cip. scrub, and powder. Only powderafter the area is dry after putting the peroxide ont (with cotton balls). Not had kayCee to vet for hot spot in years.

And never feel bad or guilty because those suckers will be hidden in the fur and you won't see them until they lick the fur off or you notice a wet spot and feel the yukky place. I stopped feeling guilty long ago, it was not something i could prevent.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Hot spots are a type of eczema. I talked to a holistic doctor, and he says it's caused by bacteria in the intestines. He had me taking super strength oregano for my eczema. I haven't tried it on our dogs. It's pretty powerful.

Cheryl


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Charliemaggie said:


> Hot spots are a type of eczema. I talked to a holistic doctor, and he says it's caused by bacteria in the intestines. He had me taking super strength oregano for my eczema. I haven't tried it on our dogs. It's pretty powerful.
> 
> Cheryl


Goldens are very prone to allergies and allergic dogs are very prone to hot spots.

There is scientific research that supports the use of Omega 3 Fatty Acids (the amount in dog food is not nearly enough for dogs, let alone allergic dogs).


----------



## Ko's Mommy (Mar 14, 2007)

Poor Park. Ouch! Thank goodness we haven't had any of those yet. Ko has had some feliculitus(sp). Hope he is feeling better!


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you do when your baby gets a hot spot right behind his right ear?

I have the Genocin and he doesn't like it at all. It must sting. I took off his collar but don't know how to get him to not itch it?

Is it the regular gold bond or something different? Maybe I will try that tonight and see how it does. I guess I am going to have to watch him 24/7.

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

winstonandmaizeesmommy said:


> What do you do when your baby gets a hot spot right behind his right ear?
> 
> I have the Genocin and he doesn't like it at all. It must sting. I took off his collar but don't know how to get him to not itch it?
> 
> ...


You will want to trim the hair away around the hot spot, then completely cover it with the Gold Bond Medicated powder, I use the extra strength in the green canister. Use plenty of the powder, cover it until the hot spot is completely dry. If he won't leave it alone, and depending on where it's positioned you might be able to put an Elizabethan collar on him until it heals. But if it gets bigger you should take him to the vet.


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually, the vet is the one that sold me the Genocin sp?. This stuff seems to sting him bad when I put it on, to the point that he runs when he sees me coming with it.

I already shaved him, and I keep putting the stuff on, but it isn't drying up. I will get the Gold Bond tomorrow and try that (with me watching him).
'
Thanks..


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I had the same spray and it didnt do much. The clip, clean with peroxide, dry and gold bond powder did work.


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, that Gold Bond stuff works GREAT. I have been passing this tip on to another person in my neighborhood that also has a Golden.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks so much to you for passing along the gold bond secret to other dog owners! There's so much needless suffering out there with hot spots. It's such a simple thing but too often overlooked. 

*GOLD BOND ROCKS!! *


----------

